# Black Metal



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

don't like black as much as Death metal but tell me which one is the lesser of the evils, this is the way you guys probably would've put it. ha.




listen to the whole thing theres a pretty awesome acoustic outro skip to 6:35 if you want to here it.
it has electric guitar too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

If only you would post examples of _quality_ black metal and death metal 

Hmm. As these threads don't seem to be going away, I guess I'll just leave these here:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, Black is the most evil... of course. Muahaha haa.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Well, Black is the most evil... of course. Muahaha haa.


Not as evil as Miley Cyrus -- she'd school these chumps!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow!!!! Now that is some quality growling and screeching! It's good to hear the fruits of such concerted practicing in the finer points of good metal growling and screeching - these younger bands just don't understand how essential that is to a good death or black metal band. I understand that Julliard is going to start offering classes in metal growling and screeching. I think Anna Netrebko is going to try to incorporate screeching in her next performance - Jonas Kaufman has already been growling.

Incidentally, the color of the metal doesn't really change my estimation of the music. On top of that, the even more overt anti-Christian themes of the music, as well as the propensity of several black metal "artists" and fans to burn churches, or even commit murder, and there just really isn't much that recommends this subgenre to me.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Not as evil as Miley Cyrus -- she'd school these chumps!


You may be right. I think these black metal guys have moral standards.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I've always liked atmospheric black metal, it's my favourite metal sub-genre along with doom.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If only you would post examples of _quality_ black metal and death metal
> 
> Hmm. As these threads don't seem to be going away, I guess I'll just leave these here:


Are you high? These are good examples but windir is amazing and Death is one of the greatest death metal bands on earth there part of the reason death metal even exists.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

YOU GUYS ARE SUCH EXPERTS ON METAL!!! Your knowledge never seeks to suprise me! 
HAIL SATAN 666
lol no.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for contributing


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


>


I'm a big fan of this band too and what we can call "epic" black metal. I love how they use "layers" of guitars that create an "orchestral" feeling.

In the same style, I recently discovered Caladan Brood. They have amazing compositions !

like this one





I also enjoy "folk black metal" like


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey, SOP, you should look up the definition of a straw man argument.

Who said satanic? I said anti-Christian. Are you saying they are one and the same? I didn't think they were. A quick internet search reveals that a lot of the early black metal groups were involved in church burnings. And while most of the later groups haven't joined in, they have been fairly congratulatory about those burnings. 

I'm sure you detect some significant differences between death and black metal. I still hear heavy fast drum beats, similar guitar work, and similar incomprehensible growling/screeching. And the same inane lyrics, were one to look them up, because you can't understand them in the song. 

Just another sub-sub-genre that appeals to people who still think they need to rebel against anything and everything to prove they are significant.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Hey, SOP, you should look up the definition of a straw man argument.
> 
> Who said satanic? I said anti-Christian. Are you saying they are one and the same? I didn't think they were. A quick internet search reveals that a lot of the early black metal groups were involved in church burnings. And while most of the later groups haven't joined in, they have been fairly congratulatory about those burnings.
> 
> ...


Well Wagner was anti-semitic ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes he was. But was that the crux of his music? I don't mind that the bands are anti-Christian. They can believe whatever they want to believe (or not, as the case may be). But if that is going to be a major theme of their music, then no thank you. And anyways, the music itself drives me away long before I ever even determine what the lyrics contain.

I also don't understand why those clips you posted have to be so bloody long. Honestly, after listening to about a minute of each, you have heard the whole thing. Just the vanity of the bands thinking that droning on with the same melody on infinite repeat makes them seem so much more sophisticated than those bands that put out 3-5 minute songs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> listen to the whole thing theres a pretty awesome acoustic outro skip to 6:35 if you want to here it.
> it has electric guitar too.


Not getting what is supposedly so awesome about the acoustic part. Repetitive simple picking. Not much more difficult than what beginning guitar players are capable of.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I also don't understand why those clips you posted have to be so bloody long. Honestly, after listening to about a minute of each, you have heard the whole thing. Just the vanity of the bands thinking that droning on with the same melody on infinite repeat makes them seem so much more sophisticated than those bands that put out 3-5 minute songs?


I never really understood this kind of critics. Reminds me of what people use to say about prog rock. I'm sorry but how the lengh of a piece is supposed to traduce the vanity of a band ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooh, ooh, we haven't done Doom Metal yet. Can that be next?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm starting to think that these metal threads are really just pranks spawned from THIS thread.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Hey, SOP, you should look up the definition of a straw man argument.
> 
> Who said satanic? I said anti-Christian. Are you saying they are one and the same? I didn't think they were. A quick internet search reveals that a lot of the early black metal groups were involved in church burnings. And while most of the later groups haven't joined in, they have been fairly congratulatory about those burnings.
> 
> ...


Lyrical content has nothing to do with the quality of the music, and the anti-Christian sentiment makes a little more sense if you actually understand the context alot of those early bands came from. As far as those who actually engaged in murder and arson, the only band I know of that did is Mayhem, and especially Burzum (who was a member of Mayhem). Its not all of them or even most of them.

Clearly you really haven't bothered listening much or researching much of this music, and you don't like it from the teeny tiny bit you have heard, so why bother with these inflammatory posts? Are you trying to instigate something?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

DrMike said:


> I'm starting to think that these metal threads are really just pranks spawned from THIS thread.


I'm starting to think that you like to troll these threads, and the mods are fine with that because they don't like metal, so its okay to bash those music fans and the music they like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> Lyrical content has nothing to do with the quality of the music, and the anti-Christian sentiment makes a little more sense if you actually understand the context alot of those early bands came from. As far as those who actually engaged in murder and arson, the only band I know of that did is Mayhem, and especially Burzum (who was a member of Mayhem). Its not all of them or even most of them.
> 
> Clearly you really haven't bothered listening much or researching much of this music, and you don't like it from the teeny tiny bit you have heard, so why bother with these inflammatory posts? Are you trying to instigate something?


Police in Norway believe Varg Vikernes of Burzum burnt the Fantoft stave church. He was actually found guilty of burning Holmenkollen Chapel, Skjold Church and Åsane Church. He and Euronymous also plotted to bomb the Nidaros Cathedral. Other Black Metal artists convicted of burning churches: Faust and Samoth of Emperor; Jørn Inge Tunsberg of Hades Almighty.

The drummer from Mayhem also called for attacks on mosques and Hindu temples. Members of the band Gorgoroth praised the church burnings and said in an interview, "there should have been more of them, and there will be more of them." Erik Danielsson of Watain said he respected the burnings, and then said, "the only Christianity they defeated was the last piece of Christianity within themselves. Which is a very good beginning, of course."

Believe it or not, I have listened to all of these videos posted in this thread and the last one. Supposedly these have been good representative samples of the genres. No, I'm not going to go buy albums and further explore it.

As for the lyrical content having nothing to do with the quality of the music, I disagree. If they are including lyrics in their song, then I consider it a part of the song, and an integral one at that. Does the lyrical content of Wagner's operas have nothing to do with the quality of the music? Or of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde? Or Beethoven's 9th symphony? I believe it is integral, and I believe the bands believe the lyrics are integral - just listen to any of these bands talk about what went into writing the music. They get very philosophical about lyric writing. And they are being purposely provocative - there may be a higher proportion of "Satanists" in Black Metal, but in many cases they are poseurs using the imagery to provoke. That is at the heart of these sub-genres of metal - provocation and shock, from the lyrical content to the album imagery to the stage persona they take on. So if anything, I am merely doing as they do - provoking.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Just another sub-sub-genre that appeals to people who still think they need to rebel against anything and everything to prove they are significant.


Possibly, but isn't that also what you're doing in this very thread? Just something to think about.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 21, 2014)

DrMike you're only taking the facts that support you views. All your argumentation is more or less centered on one band : Mayem. Yes Varg Virkenes was a crazy guy who commited murder. So what ? we have to condemned an entire genre of music because of him. Black metal is a very broad genre not only play in Norway and many bands condemn Varg actions.



> "the only Christianity they defeated was the last piece of Christianity within themselves. Which is a very good beginning, of course."


Lol Is that the most shocking citation for you... mmmhh it could explain a lot ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Echoes said:


> DrMike you're only taking the facts that support you views. All your argumentation is more or less centered on one band : Mayem. Yes Varg Virkenes was a crazy guy who commited murder. So what ? we have to condemned an entire genre of music because of him. Black metal is a very broad genre not only play in Norway and many bands condemn Varg actions.
> 
> Lol Is that the most shocking citation for you... mmmhh it could explain a lot ...


No, the most shocking quote was the one before that, "there should have been more of them. And there will be more of them."

And no, it wasn't all centered on one band. I believe I cited convictions of people from 3 different bands: Mayhem, Emperor, and Hades Almighty.

I will admit that one random guy does not establish a pattern. Still, can you think of another genre of music where at least three different bands have burned churches? And the music itself is very misanthropic - from 1992-1996, I believe there were a total of 50 church burnings in Norway that were attributed either to Black Metal bands or their fans. There were similar church burnings in Sweden.

Once is an anomaly. Twice is a coincidence. Thrice? 50 times?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, Black Metal is anti-christianity. It's centered around a pagan culture that was beaten into submission by orthodox christian crusaders. I can see where the hatred comes from, and why to them, all of these churches are rooted from a parasitic religion that they want to free their culture from.

Maybe in the old days I would've agreed with this, but things are in constant flux, how long should a grudge be held?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Hey, SOP, you should look up the definition of a straw man argument.
> 
> Who said satanic? I said anti-Christian. Are you saying they are one and the same? I didn't think they were. A quick internet search reveals that a lot of the early black metal groups were involved in church burnings. And while most of the later groups haven't joined in, they have been fairly congratulatory about those burnings.
> 
> ...


A good portion of black metal bands sing about nature and folklore rather than anything satanic or anti-religious. (There's the Nazi stuff too, but let's ignore them.)

I'd agree most metal lyrics are pretty inane but with a genre like metal it doesn't matter too much to me too much, I can see how to others it would though.



> Not getting what is supposedly so awesome about the acoustic part. Repetitive simple picking. Not much more difficult than what beginning guitar players are capable of.


Not going to listen to the music myself but odd that you are criticising the simplicity of it, having a Joy Division avatar. They hardly make the most complex or intricate music themselves (and to me are a great example of why complex =/= good, I love Joy Division)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Joy Division represents my past musical taste. I still listen to them from time to time, and they are enjoyable, but I wouldn't necessarily hail them as virtuosos. But I am told of the skill of these metal bands - that acoustic guitar bit didn't really strike me as very technically demanding. By way of comparison, I would say that it was much simpler than the intro to Metallica's "Nothing Else Matters.". 

Yes, there is pagan and nature and folklore themes to some black metal, but the genre itself was originally defined by its Satanism and anti-Christianity. As you said, a lot of the pagan stuff is what it has evolved to - a different way of rejecting Christianity. But the Satanism - admittedly a gimmick in many instances, although apparently not for all - was definitely one of the defining characteristics, and many within this sub genre still insist it is a key part. And much of it is also very much misanthropic. Now, I am not one of those who is going to blame music for peoples' actions. I don't think Osbourne's Suicide Solution has ever made anybody commit suicide that didn't already want to. But when you have a musical movement that at its heart is anti-Christian and very misanthropic, it does certainly encourage like-minded individuals to coalesce around it, and gives them the feeling of strength in numbers - and large, anti-Christian misanthropic groups are not exactly what you want coalescing, as the series of church burnings in Norway in the early to mid 1990's would indicate.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Echoes said:


> I'm a big fan of this band too and what we can call "epic" black metal. I love how they use "layers" of guitars that create an "orchestral" feeling.
> 
> In the same style, I recently discovered Caladan Brood. They have amazing compositions !
> 
> ...


thank you for suggestions!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Not getting what is supposedly so awesome about the acoustic part. Repetitive simple picking. Not much more difficult than what beginning guitar players are capable of.


did i ever say it was epic? its calming dude


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

metal is an extremely diverse
Four Thrones
by: Watain
Come redeeming wings of final judgement
the greatest war to bring the deepest peace
tread forth in shapeless silence
through the gateway prepared for thee
oh bringer of firbidden fire
in the midst of the underworld borth
let us hold high the Chalice of Satan
and drink deep, to the world's end

Let our praise reach out to all corners of the earth
hail Levyathan!
and put fear in the hearts of all those by its mud given birth
hail Lucifer!
tonight the heavens shall burn by the love of our Lord
hail Beelzebuth!
great god of the lawless no longer in shadows adored
hail Belial!

May these words of your sons and daughters
churn thee up from chaos waters
as they reach into the outer world to summon forth the final tide
when bottomless Absu has drunk itself dry
and turns from womb to tomb
a gaping hole into which all shall fall
day of wrath unto night without end
equilibrium of Total Death

Majesties of lawless darkness
in our hearts thy thrones prepared
storm and water, earth and flame
in spirit joined, released and untamed

Deep of the west, dragon, ye crocked one
hail Leviathan!
flame of the south, lightbringer, morning sun
hail Lucifer!
storm of the east, wordless and desolate lord
hail Beelzebuth!
mount of the north, wrath of the underworld
hail Belial!

Story To Tell

by: Death
Drifting into the lives
seep into the soul where emotions hide
dark skies were beating me down
with shadows of deceit slashing at
trust till it forever bleeds
with doubt, with pain, with trust
is pain.

When you think of me in your
multidimensional mind, try and wash the
"evil" from your mind and open it.

When you taste the truth you will
see like others before me, to you
I am past, a story to tell
tell it.

[solo Hamm / Schuldiner]

You may think you own the end
take another close look at the script

of sadness etched in the book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> did i ever say it was epic? its calming dude


I never claimed you said it was epic. You called it a pretty awesome acoustic outro. I responded to that by saying I didn't see what was so awesome about it. Now you claim it is calming. You are changing the goal posts. When I hear something is awesome, I am expecting to be amazed, not calmed.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I never claimed you said it was epic. You called it a pretty awesome acoustic outro. I responded to that by saying I didn't see what was so awesome about it. Now you claim it is calming. You are changing the goal posts. When I hear something is awesome, I am expecting to be amazed, not calmed.


Yes but the thing is I said "pretty" awesome that does not mean blow your socks off amazing it means oh that's pretty cool and hmm interesting.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> by: Watain
> Come redeeming wings of final judgement
> the greatest war to bring the deepest peace
> tread forth in shapeless silence
> ...


I'm _not _ one of the people who think that lyrics aren't really part of the music. Of course they are, the human voice and what is said by that voice is very much part of the music. These lyrics are extremely juvenile, I won't make any comments on the music (instruments) because the lyrics here are enough for me to form my opinion.

For those who may possibly misunderstand me, I'm not making blanket statements about Death Metal or Black Metal. I'm judging the text of the lyrics presented above, nothing more.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Yes but the thing is I said "pretty" awesome that does not mean blow your socks off amazing it means oh that's pretty cool and hmm interesting.


Try Xenakis, dude. A lot of these bands talk about war, and battlefields, but they've never experienced it. Xenakis had half his face blown off fighting as a soldier, and went on to create music that sounded just like... war.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Try Xenakis, dude. A lot of these bands talk about war, and battlefields, but they've never experienced it. Xenakis had half his face blown off fighting as a soldier, and went on to create music that sounded just like... war.


Or Ligeti. His father and brother were killed by the nazis and also he was sent to labour camp after that. His Requiem sounds just like... hell on Earth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Yes but the thing is I said "pretty" awesome that does not mean blow your socks off amazing it means oh that's pretty cool and hmm interesting.


Well you will have to forgive me for thinking that, since you specifically called out that one section of the song, that there was something noteworthy that you wished to call to our attention. You should have stated, "hey, if you really want to mellow out, then there is this pretty cool and interesting acoustic outro that is pretty awesome but will definitely not blow your socks off, but still, I am going to call it to your attention." I sure didn't get that from "pretty awesome acoustic outro."


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm _not _ one of the people who think that lyrics aren't really part of the music. Of course they are, the human voice and what is said by that voice is very much part of the music. These lyrics are extremely juvenile, I won't make any comments on the music (instruments) because the lyrics here are enough for me to form my opinion.
> 
> For those who may possibly misunderstand me, I'm not making blanket statements about Death Metal or Black Metal. I'm judging the text of the lyrics presented above, nothing more.


If you read a little more about them, you find out that they, too, in many instances realized the pointlessness of their poseur Satanism. They were trying so hard to be anti-Christian, and yet were still in a Christian framework, or at least Judeo-Christian. All the names they invoke there are right out of the Bible. You can't have the devils and demons of the Judeo-Christian tradition without also having the God of that same tradition. So the honest ones went on to express their anti-Christianity through embracing either nothing or paganism, specifically the older mythologies of their respective countries.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Try Xenakis, dude. A lot of these bands talk about war, and battlefields, but they've never experienced it. Xenakis had half his face blown off fighting as a soldier, and went on to create music that sounded just like... war.


Messiaen didn't go that same route, but was also touched by war, spending time in a concentration camp. His Quartet for the End of Time and Turangalila Symphony are pretty impressive.

And then I am also reminded - if we are talking about war realism - of Britten's War Requiem, which incorporates the poetry of a British soldier fighting in the trenches during World War I. I can't imagine anything more hellish.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't agree with criticizing metal bands for growling instead of singing normally, it's just a different technique as far as I'm concerned. It would be like criticizing Webern for writing sul ponticello for the string instruments instead of having them bow normally. 

That being said, it's true that classical composers probably use alternative instrumental techniques more gracefully and effectively than metal bands...but still.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm _not _ one of the people who think that lyrics aren't really part of the music. Of course they are, the human voice and what is said by that voice is very much part of the music. These lyrics are extremely juvenile, I won't make any comments on the music (instruments) because the lyrics here are enough for me to form my opinion.
> 
> For those who may possibly misunderstand me, I'm not making blanket statements about Death Metal or Black Metal. I'm judging the text of the lyrics presented above, nothing more.


i understand but i was showing the diversity of metal. the lyrics by watain were anti christian but the lyrics by Death had nothing to do with that. though i still love watain.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Well you will have to forgive me for thinking that, since you specifically called out that one section of the song, that there was something noteworthy that you wished to call to our attention. You should have stated, "hey, if you really want to mellow out, then there is this pretty cool and interesting acoustic outro that is pretty awesome but will definitely not blow your socks off, but still, I am going to call it to your attention." I sure didn't get that from "pretty awesome acoustic outro."


I'm not going to argue with you because i admit your a thousand times smarter then me but ok you win you win. but i get the impression from your comments on this thread you do not like metal so why are you even on this thread in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm not going to argue with you because i admit your a thousand times smarter then me but ok you win you win. but i get the impression from your comments on this thread you do not like metal so why are you even on this thread in the first place?


Because this is a discussion board. I comment on lots of things that I don't like. I don't like atonality, and have said as much in other sections. I am not the biggest opera fan, and have commented in opera discussion threads. There are numerous discussion threads for various 20th century composers that I don't like, and I have said as much. Look, this is a discussion thread, and like it or not, you are going to get people that disagree with your opinion - especially on threads about Death and Black Metal on a classical music discussion forum.

But you have to separate yourself from the music. You do not represent Death and Black Metal, so criticisms of such music are not criticisms of you, just like someone saying they hate Bach is not attacking me, because I happen to love Bach's works.

You start these discussion threads because you want people to comment on your various Metal sub genres - it is unrealistic to think that everybody is going to parrot your fondness for such music. If you want everybody to agree with you, then you probably want to go post these discussions in a Metal discussion forum. Instead you chose to post them in a Classical Music discussion forum - you have to know that there is going to be a higher percentage of people that don't agree with your taste here than there would be in a Metal forum.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Because this is a discussion board. I comment on lots of things that I don't like. I don't like atonality, and have said as much in other sections. I am not the biggest opera fan, and have commented in opera discussion threads. There are numerous discussion threads for various 20th century composers that I don't like, and I have said as much. Look, this is a discussion thread, and like it or not, you are going to get people that disagree with your opinion - especially on threads about Death and Black Metal on a classical music discussion forum.
> 
> But you have to separate yourself from the music. You do not represent Death and Black Metal, so criticisms of such music are not criticisms of you, just like someone saying they hate Bach is not attacking me, because I happen to love Bach's works.
> 
> You start these discussion threads because you want people to comment on your various Metal sub genres - it is unrealistic to think that everybody is going to parrot your fondness for such music. If you want everybody to agree with you, then you probably want to go post these discussions in a Metal discussion forum. Instead you chose to post them in a Classical Music discussion forum - you have to know that there is going to be a higher percentage of people that don't agree with your taste here than there would be in a Metal forum.


Ok I'll take it


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I do enjoy a bit of black metal once in a while, though of course it comes nowhere near the degree to which I enjoy classical music. I think it is far better than death metal though. The bands I enjoy are of the more pagan variety, with lyrics centered on positive things/values: strength, courage, homeland and love thereof, nature, ancient myths and traditions of Europe, rather than mere rebellion and immature satanism. There is a special atmosphere about this music that is hardly found anywhere else.






Tales from the halls of the forest, long forgotten beneath the roots
Away from history of the latest days - yet in us they come alive again.
The wind whispers stories all across our broad land
From our ancestors' elder days,
They sweep away in the shadows of the trees,
Forgotten and lost are the tales of the old...






I walk on long forgotten paths,
While everything I have once loved, has long disappeared,
In the holy places of old
My spirit suddenly awakes,
And feelings I believed to be long dead,
Burn again in my breast.

A deep pain fills me,
When I see my realm no more than a ruin
Of a long gone time.
Once I punished myself
But now there is a different pain
And I am deeply torn inside
As my way leads me on

Away from you.

Even the strong forged bonds of blood
Have been dissolved for eternity
And the steel that I once formed
Has turned against me
And that is why I keep walking
On my long and lonely path

Away from you.

(Those are somewhat free translations, so maybe they are not all that poetically beautiful)


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Try Xenakis, dude. A lot of these bands talk about war, and battlefields, but they've never experienced it. Xenakis had half his face blown off fighting as a soldier, and went on to create music that sounded just like... war.


Some of his pieces are actually more disturbing than a lot of the BM bands I've listened to. But that's just what being a brilliant composer allows one to do... express your torment with great detail.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> Some of his pieces are actually more disturbing than a lot of the BM bands I've listened to. But that's just what being a brilliant composer allows one to do... express your torment with great detail.


Oh, what would be of art without misery!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Oh, what would be of art without misery!


Sweet, sweet misery.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread needs some actual Burzum


----------

